# Pruit turned that defense around.



## Rebel Yell (Nov 3, 2014)

Jeremy Pruit's defense gave up 414 rushing yards to a team that everyone knew couldn't throw the ball, and I never saw UGA stack the box.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 3, 2014)

Not directed at all the UGA fans on here.  Just a few, and you know who you are.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 3, 2014)

LOL...

I thought the same thing throughout the game.  Seemed like everyone knew they were going to run except our defense.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Not directed at all the UGA fans on here.  Just a few, and you know who you are.



Who


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 3, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Who



Y'all know.  Just one crappy team beating another.

Trash talk is the second greatest part of cfb.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 3, 2014)

Not sure why no adjustments were made.. 

I almost threw my beer through the TV on multiple occasions..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Y'all know.  Just one crappy team beating another.
> 
> Trash talk is the second greatest part of cfb.



Lol.   Can't name who huh


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2014)

Skeered???


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 3, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Skeered???



Of what?  I just don't want any letters from anyone's attorney.

Not many real names to name, just posts I remember all the way back to the Pruit hiring thread.

I did think about your post while watching the game, though.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 3, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Of what?  I just don't want any letters from anyone's attorney.
> 
> Not many real names to name, just posts I remember all the way back to the Pruit hiring thread.
> 
> I did think about your post while watching the game, though.



Lol...

Glad the post remains in your head days after it was released.  I too thought the Florida bashing was hilarious and your pot stirring to the few, unamed I guess, dawg fans....

RTR.....


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 3, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Trash talk is the second greatest part of cfb.



This.

If you can't see the humor in your little gif above, you need to lighten up.  If you can't find the humor in the Dwag's sign...or the picture of the last national championship that was posted last week...

just like we all get a kick out of the gators fan pics...the crab legs and winston....

Sometimes...you just gotta laugh a little bit.

With that being said, there were soooo many issues UGA had on Saturday, it wasn't even funny.  But, Pruitt has to have some time to get the kinks worked out.  So far, the defense has done great for all but 2 games.  I think it is one of the main reason's we have 6 wins.

Last year, we just tried to score more than the other offense could score.  This year, our offense is struggling and our defense has come up huge in a couple of key wins.  Saturday, they looked aweful and couldn't come up with some key stops when we needed it.  Plus, the breaks that we got during some of the key wins (ie fumble recoveries against Mizzou and takeaways against Arkansas) didn't happen against Florida.  

We convert the 2 pt conversion...the 1st and goal from the 5 late in Q4...and who knows what could've happened.  Just a few breaks we had gotten in weeks past that dissappeared on Saturday.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 3, 2014)

Careful RY they will start attacking your integrity and getting their feelings hurt around here.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 3, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> This.
> 
> If you can't see the humor in your little gif above, you need to lighten up.  If you can't find the humor in the Dwag's sign...or the picture of the last national championship that was posted last week...
> 
> ...



Yes. Right on all accounts. But we still showed up and wet the bed. Nothing else can be said. My Dawgs went down there and Laura big one, right in the middle of the bed.


----------



## HighCotton (Nov 3, 2014)

UGA laid a big stinky one in Jacksonville.  No other way to describe it.

Sadly, this is a hallmark of CMR teams.  All the opportunity and talent  in the world and just can't seem to win when it really counts.

Especially disappointed in the defense.  Absolutely horrible.  No corner coverage whatsoever.

Aside from 1 TD in the first quarter and a late TD with seconds left in then game when Florida was playing prevent, the offense did nothing all day.  I don't know what the game-plan was, but it didn't work.

The players, CMR, Bobo, and Pruitt all stunk the place up pretty bad.  The most embarrassing game for UGA I've seen in a long time.

As much as I'm a big UGA fan, this has to finally convince us all of the hard reality-- let's face it, UGA is a shockingly mediocre program and not worthy of the hype it get's from fans and media.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 3, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Yes. Right on all accounts. But we still showed up and wet the bed. Nothing else can be said. My Dawgs went down there and Laura big one, right in the middle of the bed.



Absolutely....which is what I feared might happen when the Gurley ruling came down.

I think it went opposite of the way everyone was expecting...and then the Dawgs got overconfident with the poor play of UF.  

No other way to put it....they played awful.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 3, 2014)

They beat us with our own game plan. Seems like after the TD on the fake FG (which they should have seen coming), Florida seized the momentum and never let up.


----------



## HighCotton (Nov 3, 2014)

DSGB said:


> They beat us with our own game plan. Seems like after the TD on the fake FG (which they should have seen coming), Florida seized the momentum and never let up.



In other words, with the SEC East and possible NC run on the line, the Dawgs got their tails whips by supposedly a lesser team and lesser coach.  UGA once again proves to us all they are nothing but pretenders and CMR will never deliver anything.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 3, 2014)

so...tell us again....when does basketball season start?


----------



## fredw (Nov 3, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> so...tell us again....when does basketball season start?



Andy Landers will break our heart also.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 3, 2014)

I think Pruitt has done a good job considering how he had to clean house before and during the season.  Ran off  Joshua Harvey-Clemons, Trey Matthews, Shaq Wiggins, Sheldon Dawson, Jonathan Taylor,  then Rico Johnson having to give up football because of a neck injury and a few other injuries and the defense has held up pretty well considering.


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 3, 2014)

Coach ain't allowed on the field during the game but  I can't get all those images out of my head.  Dawgs stacked everywhere in the middle and everyone knows they are probably not going to pass.  Then FL goes outside and it seemed like there must have been mounds along both hash marks slowing GA from sealing off the outside.  Same play after play after play.  Anybody check the survey for that field lately??  
They say the wind blows kind of funny in there too.

I say, let's go back to true home and home, bump this "neutral" stuff that no other team but GA has to deal with every year.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 3, 2014)

So maybe it was more talent at BAMA and FSU that got the job done...and less all world D coaching????  Oh yeah...and better head coaching???


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 3, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I think Pruitt has done a good job considering how he had to clean house before and during the season.  Ran off  Joshua Harvey-Clemons, Trey Matthews, Shaq Wiggins, Sheldon Dawson, Jonathan Taylor,  then Rico Johnson having to give up football because of a neck injury and a few other injuries and the defense has held up pretty well considering.



I agree.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2014)

Pruitt has done very well.  I'm glad he's there dont think I remeber Grantham taking any responsibility for getting blown off the field. So pruitt is already light years ahead of our last D cord so thats a step in right direction! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 3, 2014)

alphachief said:


> So maybe it was more talent at BAMA and FSU that got the job done...and less all world D coaching????  Oh yeah...and better head coaching???



At bama it is better talent, head coach, Kirby smart, and an expectation to win titles and not accept less.


----------



## riprap (Nov 3, 2014)

You can't blame anything on the coaches. I'm turning to the equipment managers.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 3, 2014)

So how many more years do we have to wait till the new d cord wins y'all a nat champ?


----------



## bigsix (Nov 3, 2014)

I like how Tenn. fans come on here and talk smack and they haven't had a winning record since 2009 with  a winning record only 3 times in the last 10 years. But I forgot they do have a 4 and 11 record against UGA since 2000. We have our issues but I think you need to worry about your own. If you dislike GA that much Greyhound is ready when you are I am sure we can take up $40 for you to get to Knoxville. Once you actually have a winning record again come back and see us.


----------



## bigsix (Nov 3, 2014)

A Tenn. fan giving advise on football is like Obama giving advise on how to cut spending and balance a budget. It is entertaining but useless.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 4, 2014)

Cmr is a great guy and winning isn't everything . Just ask him he will tell you

T


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> So how many more years do we have to wait till the new d cord wins y'all a nat champ?



I would say it might take as long as it has for ut to get back to a Fulmer era record.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Cmr is a great guy and winning isn't everything . Just ask him he will tell you
> 
> T



you are absolutely right.....


http://www.macon.com/2014/11/03/3402080_richt-isnt-a-win-at-all-costs.html?rh=1

I will take him any day, and all day over the likes of any other active coach.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 4, 2014)

Ha! I just like stirring the pot fellas same as every year!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 4, 2014)

alphachief said:


> So maybe it was more talent at BAMA and FSU that got the job done...and less all world D coaching????  Oh yeah...and better head coaching???



This, for now.  Pruit's D has took a significant turn for the worse since leaving, and remenber, he was only here for one year.  So, those weren't "his guys" either.  I know for a fact that a big art of Pruit's success last year was Lernigan, Joyner, and Smith anchoring each level of the defense.  How do I know?  We still run the same system and our defense has took a big step back.

Don't worry.  Pruit will get it right.  He is a great recruiter and has a sharp football mind.  

I told y'all when you hired him to not expect a miracle overnight, but he's still a dang good hire.  I just like giving y'all a hard time.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 4, 2014)

I can not wait until he has another year of recruiting under his belt...it's going to be special.  already pretty amazing for what he did with TG's left overs; even with the let down Saturday, the Georgia defnse is light years ahead of last year.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 4, 2014)

He's done a pretty good job with the players he has. The jury is still out until he can replace the talent we've lost, but I like the way it's going.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 4, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> This, for now.  Pruit's D has took a significant turn for the worse since leaving, and remenber, he was only here for one year.  So, those weren't "his guys" either.  I know for a fact that a big art of Pruit's success last year was Lernigan, Joyner, and Smith anchoring each level of the defense.  How do I know?  We still run the same system and our defense has took a big step back.
> 
> Don't worry.  Pruit will get it right.  He is a great recruiter and has a sharp football mind.
> 
> I told y'all when you hired him to not expect a miracle overnight, but he's still a dang good hire.  I just like giving y'all a hard time.



He won a NC at FSU with guys that were not "his guys".  Also, while we've (FSU) had some bend but not break games this year (most of them), our new DC has made the adjustments he's needed to during the game and done it with a roster seriously hurt by injuries.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 4, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I think Pruitt has done a good job considering how he had to clean house before and during the season.  Ran off  Joshua Harvey-Clemons, Trey Matthews, Shaq Wiggins, Sheldon Dawson, Jonathan Taylor,  then Rico Johnson having to give up football because of a neck injury and a few other injuries and the defense has held up pretty well considering.



Don't forget about Nick Marshall, Chris Sanders, and others that were dismissed that would be key players in this year's secondary.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 4, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Don't forget about Nick Marshall, Chris Sanders, and others that were dismissed that would be key players in this year's secondary.



Yep a lot of talent gone.


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2014)

The turnovers and capitalizing on those turnover helped the defense out tremendously at Mizzou and Arkansas. The defense pinned their ears back and took advantage of the big leads. We didn't get much of a lead this week and the three and outs killed us. Surely our backup QB can hand it off and do screens as well as Mason.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 4, 2014)

At least you UGA guys are consistent.  Based on your willingness to accept mediocre seasons from CMR, I would think Pruitt will have a least 10 failed defensive seasons before the heat is put on him.  Hey, he's a heck of a guy who came to UGA to be part of CMR's team because CMR is such a swell guy.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 4, 2014)

alphachief said:


> At least you UGA guys are consistent.  Based on your willingness to accept mediocre seasons from CMR, I would think Pruitt will have a least 10 failed defensive seasons before the heat is put on him.  Hey, he's a heck of a guy who came to UGA to be part of CMR's team because CMR is such a swell guy.



Nah we can just tell when you FSU fans are trying too hard to troll.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 4, 2014)

alphachief said:


> At least you UGA guys are consistent.  Based on your willingness to accept mediocre seasons from CMR, I would think Pruitt will have a least 10 failed defensive seasons before the heat is put on him.  Hey, he's a heck of a guy who came to UGA to be part of CMR's team because CMR is such a swell guy.



Pruitt won't be there 10 seasons. IF he turns that defense around he'll be a HC somewhere.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 5, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Pruitt won't be there 10 seasons. IF he turns that defense around he'll be a HC somewhere.



He may be a better head coach right where he's at!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Don't worry.  Pruit will get it right.  He is a great recruiter and has a sharp football mind.
> 
> I told y'all when you hired him to not expect a miracle overnight, but he's still a dang good hire.  I just like giving y'all a hard time.



That's what we are counting on. Already in 8 games he's gotten more improvement out of the D than Grantham got in how many years?

Expect the Dawgs D to be Junkyard Dawg tough next year. We're talking Boss and Champ Bailey tough and it don't get no tougher than that.


----------

